# Webhoster gesucht



## BabyRay (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Webspace.
- 2GB Speicher
- fair use trafficflat, kann den Traffic nicht abschätzen
- Emailpostfächer 10+
- 2 Domains aufschaltbar. Domain ist schon vorhanden
- 2+ ftp acc
- mehrere MySQL Datenbanken
- monatlich kündbar!
Preislich so 5-7€

Gibt es da was?


----------



## -sori- (24. Juli 2016)

BabyRay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Webspace.
> - 2GB Speicher
> - fair use trafficflat, kann den Traffic nicht abschätzen
> ...


Uberspace. 10 GB Speicher, 100 GB Traffic, bezahlen kannst du was du willst.


----------



## BabyRay (24. Juli 2016)

Bei sowas bin ich ja immer skeptisch  Aber ich seh es mir mal an, danke.


----------



## fotoman (24. Juli 2016)

Wenn man für die Anforderungen eher einen festen Preis haben möchte und nicht die dort "gewünschten" Preise zahlen will, sondern nur den Mindestpreis, käme u.U. auch
Prepaid Minecraft und vServer mieten bei noez | Webspace
in Frage

Ach so, ansonsten gibt es für den Pries (ich vermute mal, das ist monatlich gemeint), natürlich auch die "klassischen" Anbieter mit inkl. Domains, z.B.
Domains, Webspace, Domain Webhosting, Server-Hosting Provider ALL-INKL


----------



## Zeiss (31. Juli 2016)

Schau mal bei WebHost One vorbei, sind ganz okay, war acht Jahre lang bei denen


----------



## BabyRay (5. August 2016)

Gibt es auch Anbieter die CPanel anbieten?


----------



## Shutterfly (18. August 2016)

War auch lange Zeit bei WebhostOne, kann ich empfehlen. Uberspace ist seriös, das Konzept ist halt nicht üblich und verwirrt im ersten Moment. Den Hoster gibt es aber schon seit Jahren und war auch schon oft in den Medien - mal google nutzen.

Nachteil bei Uberspace für unerfahrene: Man muss alles von Hand per Konsole machen, tolle einfache Oberflächen gibts da nicht. Daher ist Uberspace eher was für fortgeschrittene Anwender, Profis oder Leute mit speziellen Wünschen.


----------



## Shortgamer (19. August 2016)

BabyRay schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Anbieter die CPanel anbieten?


Was spricht gegen Google und dessen Suchergebnisse?
Let me google that for you


----------



## Dexter02 (21. August 2016)

Uberspace hat ein gutes Wiki und die Admins helfen dir normalerweise auch gerne, wenn du sie anschreibst.


----------



## Marwyc (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde in jedem Fall zu einem günstigen Rootserver greifen. Ich hab mit Webhostern sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit halbwegs passablen Linux-Kenntnissen kommt man da deutlich weiter. Ich kann da auf Gunstige dedicated Server — servdiscount.com oder Hetzner Online GmbH - Serverboerse verweisen. Ich benutze seit über einem Jahr nur noch eigene Rootserver. Für einfaches Webhosting reicht auch schon ein günstiger AMD 4 Kerner oder ein Intel Atom.

In meinen Augen sind die meisten Webhoster ziemlicher Beschiss. Klar, man zahlt meistens paar Euro weniger. Aber spätestens bei Zunahme der Komplexität der Seite wird das für die Besucher meistens sehr unangenehm in der Ladezeit. Gerade bei WordPress, Drupal oder TYPO haben die meisten Hoster Probleme. Ich hab jetzt etliche Male Ärger gehabt um für Freunde irgendwelche Seiten aufzusetzen. Und spätestens bei AJAX war dann wirklich Ende. Zumal die Ladezeiten auch ein Faktor für SEO ist.. Die meisten Webhoster unter 10,00€ / Monat sind nur sinnvoll für Seiten die sehr hart cached sind.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Oktober 2016)

Sorry Marwyc, keine Ahnung was du da für Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber teilweise muss ich dir absolut widersprechen.

Das Hoster unter 10 Euro nur für static Content gut sind ist so ein pauschalisierter Bullshit wie ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr gehört habe. Ich empfehle z.B. WebhostOne, da liegt man unter 10 Euro und hat für normale Projekte ausreichend Performance. Die haben auch keine Probleme mit Amateur-Software wie Wordpress, Drupal oder Typo3. Man sollte vielleicht nicht bei Strato, 1&1 oder wie die großen Magneten heißen einkaufen sondern sich vorab informieren.

Ebenfalls halte ich jemanden, der nach Webspace fragt und somit offenbar nicht einmal des Suchens per Suchmaschine fähig ist, einen Root-Server zu empfehlen als absoluten Overkill und unverantwortlich. Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Fragende es ausreichend qualifiziert hinbekommt sein System zu sichern? Weiß wie er einen Mail-Server sicher betreibt, die Software und das System sicher konfiguriert? Weißt du dies? Meinst du er bekommt eine sinnvolle Backup-Strategie aufgestellt und hat Pläne für einen Hardware-Ausfall? Meinst du er hat das Wort "Redundanz" oder "SLA" schon einmal gehört? 

Sollte man, wenn man hier von "Komplizierten Projekten" spricht, aber natürlich sprechen wir nicht wirklich davon. 

Letztendlich Marwyc muss ich deinen Beitrag wirklich als Unsinn abtun. Du sprichst da teilweise legitime und korrekte Punkte an, jedoch hast einen total verzerrten Kontext. Ich sag nur Wordpress, Quadcore, AJAX, Komplexität. Das ist Kinderkacke und ich weiß bis heute nicht wie eine Technologie wie AJAX einen Webhoster in die Knie zwingen sollte. Immerhin kann man per AJAX auch problemlos static content nachladen, das geht deiner Aussage nach ja auch mit den "schlechten" Hostern 

Wenn man wirklich komplexe Dinge hat, dann sucht man sich einen Managed-Hosting und macht dies nicht selbst. Dann spricht man von Load-Balancing, Cache-Servern, CDN, SLA, HA, usw.


----------



## Marwyc (17. Oktober 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Sorry Marwyc, keine Ahnung was du da für Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber teilweise muss ich dir absolut widersprechen.
> 
> Das Hoster unter 10 Euro nur für static Content gut sind ist so ein pauschalisierter Bullshit wie ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr gehört habe. Ich empfehle z.B. WebhostOne, da liegt man unter 10 Euro und hat für normale Projekte ausreichend Performance. Die haben auch keine Probleme mit Amateur-Software wie Wordpress, Drupal oder Typo3. Man sollte vielleicht nicht bei Strato, 1&1 oder wie die großen Magneten heißen einkaufen sondern sich vorab informieren.
> 
> ...



Das kannst du gerne als Bullshit abtun, aber wenn der TE schon schreibt, er müsse auf jeden Fall mehrere Datenbanken und vor allem Fair-Use-Traffic haben, dann kann ich mir schon sicher sein, dass es ein etwas größeres Projekt sein wird, oder der TE hat halt wirklich keine Ahnung was er braucht. Ein Rootserver ist kein Overkill, sondern p/l das intelligenteste.

Ich halte es generell für falsch Webseiten ans Netz zu bringen, ohne Ahnung zu haben. Und wenn ich es nicht schaffe ein System abzusichern, wie kann ich dann sicher stellen, dass mein Code keine SQL Injection zulässt? Oder ich morgens nach dem ersten Kaffee auf die Seite gehe, und ich kriege überall injiziertes JavaScript ins Gesicht geknallt. Eine Webseite ins Internet zu stellen, eine Datenbank bereitzustellen, und ggf. Userdaten zu speichern bedeutet genauso Verantwortung, wie das Sichern eines Systemes. Gerade weil wir hier durch den TE eigentlich gar keine Ahnung haben, was für eine Seite er hosten will, sollte man da doch eher dick auftragen. Und selbst wenn man sich ein Managed-System zulegt.. da zahlt man natürlich für.

Es gibt da draußen etliche unfassbar schlechte Hoster. Ich hab selbst eine ganze Weile bei einem gearbeitet, und hab momentan als Programmierer für etliche Projekte jeden Tag damit zutun. Also weiß ich ganz genau wovon ich rede. Es kann durchaus sein, dass es auch absolute Gegenteile gibt, warum auch nicht? Ein gigantischer Teil der Hoster ist aber aufgrund des Wettbewerbs unter Zugzwang und wenn ich sehe, dass es mittlerweile für 2€ - 3€ Webspaces gibt, die damit Werben über 30.000 Hits auszuhalten, weiß ich auch ganz genau wieviele Leute dann auf einen Server verfrachtet werden.

Zu den letzten Sachen:

Schonmal eine schöne Benutzeroberfläche mittels PHP / JS(AJAX) programmiert, die bestimmte Ergebnisse in einem Feld ausgibt? Spätestens wenn die Anfrage mehrere Sekunden dauert wundert man sich. Es geht nicht darum, die Technologie hinter AJAX irgendwas in die Knie zwingt. Wie auch? Sind ganz normale Requests.. Es geht darum, dass ein Seitenaufbau gerne etwas verzögert sein kann, das macht in der Regel nichts. Klicke ich aber auf einen Button und erwarte ein Ergebnis, dann könnte ich einfach denken, dass das Script minderwertig ist, oder eben der Server Rotz ist. Wenn die Seite neu lädt, dann hab ich immerhin ein Feedback. Das ist unangenehm in der Benutzererfahrung. 

Was die anderen Begriffe hintereinander gewürfelt sollen verstehe ich nicht, ich habe lediglich einen Link gepostet und da erwähnt, dass die AMD Quadcores brauchbar und bezahlbar sind. Aber nun.. Auch verstehe ich nicht, wie man WordPress und TYPO3 als 'Amateur'-Software bezeichnen kann. Immerhin ist WordPress das meist genutzte CMS der Welt. Bei WP verstehe ich das eher.. aber TYPO3?! Auch wenn ich auch dazu neige lieber alles selber zu schreiben. TYPO3 ist ein Flaggschiff. Außerdem stellen Hits / Monat die meisten Relevanz da. Da ist das CMS bei kleinen - mittlereren nationalen Projekten eher unwichtig. Solange man halt keinen absoluten Mist hosted.

Du hast in vielen Dingen recht, aber es ist eben ganz klar abhängig von der Seite. Ich persönlich lese mich lieber ein, kriege eine Idee davon was ich da ins Netz stelle, baue einen Plan auf und mache mich an die Entwicklung. Ganz normaler Alltag, und da gehört eben auch zu, sich klar zu machen, was für Sicherheitsrisiken man hat, und was man bereit sein sollte für eine anständige Seite auszugeben. Egal ob Programmierung oder Hosting. Ansonsten gibts die guten alten Baukästen, sind zwar *******, aber sicher und günstig.


----------



## DataDino (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde auch, das die Empfehlung eines Rootservers bei dem, was wir  über das Projekt wissen, eher mit Raketenwerfer auf Spatzen schiesen,  ist. Da gebe ich Shutterfly 100% recht. Die Serverperformance ist für  normale HTTP-Requests in den allermeisten Fällen absolut ausreichend.  Mehrere Datenbanken bedeuten auch nicht, das es sich um ein großes  Projekt handelt. Es bedeutet nur, das dieses Projekt seine Daten auf  mehrere Datenbanken verteilt. Warum weiß keiner.

Ich muss  zugeben, das ich mich mit dem Thema Webdesign und Website-Entwicklung  kaum noch beschäftige. Die Leute werden immer geiziger und nehmen lieber  Baukästen wie 1und1 DIY oder Jimdo (ist der Käse richtig geschrieben?).  Ansonsten gibt es kaum ein CMS, das es nicht gibt und dann am Ende nur  Templates zu basteln, wird auf Dauer auch ziemlich öde. Nur wenn ich  eines noch ganz genau weiß, dann ist es der Umstand, das die meisten  Projekte, die groß angelegt werden, am Ende klein und unbedeutend  bleiben. Egal wie viel sie dem Projektleiter bedeuten. Für den Anfang  reichen solche Webhosting-Pakete locker aus. Sollte das Paket bzw. der  Server dahinter an seine Grenze stoßen, sollte man sich einen Plan  zurechtlegen, wie man das ganze auf einen anderen Server schnell  migrieren kann. Aber wenn das Projekt flopt, bleibt man bei einem  Rootserver auf Kosten für X Monate sitzen und merkt, das die Dose nicht  einmal annähernd vernünftig ausgelastet war. Von dem Know How, was für  einen Rootserver gebraucht wird und von der Verantwortung, die so ein  Server mit sich bringt, ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn man dann auch  noch seine eigenen Skripts schreibt, diese auf Ladezeiten und  Prozessorzeit optimiert, dann ist es schon sehr beeindruckend zu sehen,  wie weit man mit einem Webhosting-Paket kommt. Und wenn dann auch noch  PHP 7 läuft, dann kommt man schon wirklich sehr weit damit. Ich kenne  noch ein CMS, das komplett prozedural programmiert ist und trotz  fertiger Grafiken und Icons gerade einmal 4 MB im Download hat, aber  bereits über 60 Module über News, Forum, Artikel, Gästebuch,  Kontaktformulare usw. am Board hat. Was die Performance angeht lässt das  Ding die großen Platzhirsche mächtig alt aussehen. Leider ist das CMS  mittlerweile hoffnungslos veraltet. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde ich es  aber definitiv immernoch benutzen. Performance ist also in diesem  Bereich sehr relativ.



> Klicke ich aber auf einen Button und erwarte ein Ergebnis, dann könnte  ich einfach denken, dass das Script minderwertig ist, oder eben der  Server Rotz ist. Wenn die Seite neu lädt, dann hab ich immerhin ein Feedback.


Das Feedback hast du bei AJAX auch. Du musst es nur implementieren!



> Auch verstehe ich nicht, wie man WordPress und TYPO3 als 'Amateur'-Software bezeichnen kann.


Weil  diese Anwendungen durch Produktivitätsabstrahierung und  Entwicklergängelung PHP-Elefanten sind. Die Erweiterungen müssen immer  schneller entwickelt werden und die Frameworks dahinter dürfen kaum  Fehler zulassen. Und wie erreicht man das? Durch Abstrahierung! Und  Abstrahierung in PHP kostet Rechenzeit. Und das nicht einmal wenig.  Wordpress ist gezipped 8,7 MB im Download groß. Wenn ich mir den  Funktionsumfang ansehe, frage ich mich schon zurecht, wofür das nötig  ist. Dabei wird PHP immer mächtiger und es wird immer mehr in  Maschinencode erledigt (zum Beispiel Eingabevalidierung mit filter_var).  Bzgl. der Kompatibilität mit älteren PHP-Versionen sind diese Elefanten  aber vollgestopft mit Fallbacks. Wie dem auch sei, muss im Betrieb  diese Abstrahierung auch wieder aufgelöst werden. Und das kostet  Rechenzeit.

Und Wordpress ist definitiv ein Amateur-CMS. Genau  deswegen ist es ja das meistgenutzte. Denn es gibt zu jeden Thema ein  Tutorial, für nahezu fast jeden Zweck ein Plugin und für jeden Geschmack  das passende Theme/Tempate. Der Betreiber brauch dafür nicht die  geringste Ahnung von dem Ding oder PHP haben und jeder Webhoster liefert  alles, was man für den Betrieb einer solchen Seite brauch.

Je mehr PHP-Code eine Software benötigt, um so intensiver sind die einzelnen Requests. Aber zum Glück hält sich das bei den meisten Anwendungen noch weitesgehend in Grenzen. Und dank PHP 7 ist das sowieso nicht mehr annähernd so extrem, wie es früher mal war. Und auch, wenn ich von den großen PHP-Elefanten nicht wirklich begeistert bin, so lassen sich auch diese mittlerweile sehr performant auch auf kleinen Hostingpaketen einsetzen.


----------



## Twister5000 (13. Januar 2017)

Falls es hier noch jemanden interessiert kann ich persönlich noch WINT.global empfehlen.
Da gabs mal Aktionsangebote für 0,15€ pro Monat mit 10GB, .de-Domain, unlimited Traffic, 7 MySQL-Datenbanken, unlimited E-Mail, Let'sEncrypt usw.

Jetzt gibt's für 0,55€ im Monat folgendes:
.de-Domain
15GB Webspace
unlimited Traffic
10 Datenbanken (MySQL, PostgreSQL)
DNS Manager
SSL Let'sEncrypt One-Click
Cloudflare One-Click
unlimited E-Mail-Postfächer
Webmail mit Horde oder RoundCube
Cronjobs
Softaculous
1-2-3 YOURSITE und Site.Pro (naja, wer's braucht...)

Wahlsweise mit Plesk oder cPanel.

Auf den verlinkten Seiten gibt's auch noch mehr, was für mich persönlich aber nicht so attraktiv ist:
für 2,99€ im Monat: 2 Domains (.de, .com, .net, .org, .info, .biz, .eu), 75GB Webspace, 20 Datenbanken (MySQL, PostgreSQL), SSH-Zugang und alle anderen Features des 0,55€-Angebots
für 7,99€ im Monat: 5 Domains (.de, .com, .net, .org, .info, .biz, .eu), 150GB Webspace, 30 Datenbanken (MySQL, PostgreSQL), SSH-Zugang und alle anderen Features des 0,55€-Angebots

Ich schwärme immer wieder von diesem Hoster, hatte damals bei den Aktionsangeboten mehrmals zugeschlagen, das Angebot ist mMn unschlagbar und der Support ist super!


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Januar 2017)

Bei den Preisen würde ich einen solchen Anbieter niemals buchen. So finanziert sich kein Server, so bezahlt sich kein Admin etc.

Da gebe ich lieber das 10 bis 20 fache aus (ausgehend von 55 Cent) und bin mir sicher, dass ich damit auch Qualität bekomme. Bei den Preisen habe ich eher die Sorge, dass man auf überbuchten Maschinen landet. Selbst das 7,99 Euro Angebot empfinde ich bei dem Gebotenem als zu billig.


----------



## Twister5000 (16. Januar 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen habe ich eher die Sorge, dass man auf überbuchten Maschinen landet.



Das würde man an der Geschwindigkeit merken, nicht wahr? Ich kann dahingehend jedoch keinen Unterschied gegenüber den großen Seiten von Unternehmen feststellen. Zu Stoßzeiten sind die Ladezeiten unwesentlich länger, aber auch bei den eben diesen Unternehmensseiten, weshalb ich das eher auf die Telekom schieben würde.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Januar 2017)

Ohne die verwendete Architektur einer besagten Unternehmenswebseite zu kennen, lässt sich darüber keine sinnvolle Aussage treffen. Es macht einen sehr starken Unterschied, ob es nun eine statische HTML-Seite auf einer Single-Core Maschine ist oder eine komplexe Java-Application auf einem Cluster. Auch ist "Stoßzeit" nicht wirklich definiert oder gar vergleichbar. Eine Unternehmenswebseite hat ganz andere Stoßzeiten als eine private Webseite. B2B und B2C spielt da auch eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: So wie du vergleichst, wirst du keine qualitative Aussage bekommen können.

Aber letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich weiß nur, was wir auf der Arbeit pro Host samt 24/7 SLA bezahlen und wenn ich das auf die Spezifikationen deines Webhosters umrechne, also anteilig auf die Kosten, welche wir zahlen, dann komme ich noch immer ganz weit woanders raus


----------



## Twister5000 (16. Januar 2017)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass du unrecht hast, ich sage bloß, dass die Performance für eine WordPress-Website mit tausenden Besuchern jeden Tag ausreicht 
Ich habe außerdem nicht verglichen, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass eine Unternehmensseite nicht aus statischen html-Seiten aufgebaut ist, aber das macht für den Besucher keinen Unterschied, wenn die Website schnell genug geladen ist.
Klar würde ich nicht grade YouTube 2.0 auf deren Servern aufbauen, aber eine private bis kleine kommerzielle Website ist dort gut aufgehoben, dann macht man ja auch bei weitem genug Geld um sich einen hochqualitativeren Hoster zu leisten.

Edit: Und mit Stoßzeiten meine ich die üblichen Telekom-Stoßzeiten, also ca.19-20:30 Uhr, da spielt der Server am Ende keine Rolle, da ist die Telekom der Flaschenhals.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit Uberspace? Bräuchte einen Space für privates Mail (ca. 5 Accounts) und evtl ne kleine Webseite (unter Umständen mit einem Flatfile-CMS).


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Januar 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit Uberspace? Bräuchte einen Space für privates Mail (ca. 5 Accounts) und evtl ne kleine Webseite (unter Umständen mit einem Flatfile-CMS).



Selbst nicht, jedoch haben Bekannte dort Erfahrungen. Wenn du mit Linux und der Konsole etwas anfangen kannst, dann soll der Anbieter recht cool sein. Man muss halt mit dem Wiki arbeiten und sollte dann den Anstand haben, die Jungs fair zu entlohnen. Bequeme Masken gibts dort soweit nicht.

Alles im allen jedoch nur positives von gehört. Sollte ich noch einmal Space benötigen, würde ich dort auch zuerst vorbeischauen. Bislang lese ich nur von Zeit zu Zeit den Blog.


----------



## DamianToczek (18. Januar 2017)

BabyRay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Webspace.
> - 2GB Speicher
> - fair use trafficflat, kann den Traffic nicht abschätzen
> ...



Alle meine Domains usw sind bei OVH. Wozu Monatlich kündbar? Wenn du nur was testen möchtest dann Lokal oder bei hostinger.de.


----------



## goldtinsel (27. März 2017)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur empfehlen: Lieber auf die großen etablierten Hoster setzen. Kostet ggf. ein paar Euro mehr, aber dafür gibt es die in ein paar Jahren noch. Günstiger Webspace hat mir immer nur Ärger bereitet.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. März 2017)

Definiere "groß".


----------

